# 1/350th scale Abbe Class conversion kit



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08823-1.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08819.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08818.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08816.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08815.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08814.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08813.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My Models/?action=view&current=DSC08812-1.jpg


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

When will this be available?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

ASAP. If all goes as planned late 2012 early 2013.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesomeness.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome circ. I built the 1000th conversion and will we see this at WF this year?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Cireskul. PM sent.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Jafo

I will have the master parts for show and tell, the parts will be delivered to the caster at the show. We hope to have the kits ready in 2013. I hope to build the first for entry in the WF contest 2013.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Club Tepes

PM sent? not received.?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, I see the message now.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This looks like an amazing conversion kit. The Abbé is pretty much my favourite fan design! If I were going to build a 1/350 kit, this would be it. Andi you ever feel like doing a 1/1000 version of this, I'm sure you'd find some takers!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, Alliance already makes a 1/1000 full resin kit, so what's would be the point?
Federation Models has it for $65.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's a test clip on YouTube of the Abbe class in action:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Eric,

That is looking awesome. I may have to pick one up or perhaps we can trade a refit dreadnought conversion for an abbe class conversion.

Scott


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I like the larger kits, more room to run lights, more surface to detail. 

FYI

The Lancer Class is next.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.jackill.com/Pages/MV-26_Sample_Page.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Definitely in for a Lancer! Beautiful, simple design.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> Well, Alliance already makes a 1/1000 full resin kit, so what's would be the point?
> Federation Models has it for $65.


I suppose you're right, John. It's just that I have a few 1701 1k kits that I know I'll never build stock, so I thought a conversion kit would be useful. But I may just have to pick up the Alliance version some time.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Separate parts?*

Any chance that I could just buy the navigational deflector assembly by itself? And if so, what might the price range be?

i52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/My%20Models/DSC08814.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> I suppose you're right, John. It's just that I have a few 1701 1k kits that I know I'll never build stock, so I thought a conversion kit would be useful. But I may just have to pick up the Alliance version some time.


It looks like this when ya build it:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/uss-mchale1.html


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Soooooooooo. I'm wondering about any updates on this project?

I saw the patterns at WF last May and they looked AWESOME.

I've got a Refit set aside specifically just for this project.

Hoping for good news.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Individual parts - take two*

Any chance that I could just buy the navigational deflector assembly by itself? And if so, what might the price range be?

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CIRESKUL, are you still on this board?*

Just curious - several inquiries have been posted over a period of time with no responses.

Hope this project is still on track...


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

The best thing about the Abbe is the wider stance of the impulse drive to make way for the spine of the ship.

What I would like to see is just a typical refit Enterprise but with the Abbe saucer hull.

That way, where the Abbe's spine normally attaches between the impulse panels, the empty section between the impulse exhaust section can have an aft firing photon torpedo emplacement.

This would not change the refit Enterprise's side view much at all.

Normally, when someone gives a refit bash an aft firing option, you have to mess with the neck or put something blocky on it.

So an Abbe saucer on a refit Enterprise gives you a lot of room for options without messing with the flow of Probert's design.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Another bump.

What's going on with this project?

Been wanting one since I first saw it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

There are a lot of great parts on this thing that can be sold separately, just like what Sasser used to do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd definitely want a couple of saucer deflectors.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Cireskul is still around. He last posted to a thread on Aug 27th of this year. I'm surprised he hasn't responded to this thread, especially considering the response he left in the thread about the cancellation of the Round 2 Alien Queen.
I would like to know the progress of this kit as well, because like you guys, I want one.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everyone. My caster has a Sept 30th deadline. I hope to have this project finished by then. I really cant move on to other projects untill I have closure on the Abbe. If my caster is reading this, see that folks are waiting on this as am I.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

cireskul said:


> Hi everyone. My caster has a Sept 30th deadline. I hope to have this project finished by then. I really cant move on to other projects untill I have closure on the Abbe. If my caster is reading this, see that folks are waiting on this as am I.


If your caster is the hold-up, and you have to give him a 'deadline' maybe you need a new caster.

There are a couple of really good ones out there, maybe we can hook you up with them.

If the caster doesn't believe in the project the way you do, his efforts might not be up to your hopes.

The previous links seem dead.
Do you have any pics to wet peoples appetites again?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> Do you have any pics to wet peoples appetites again?


You mean whet (stimulate) their appetites, right?

Unless you're thirsty.


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

Any chance that I could just buy the navigational deflector assembly by itself? And if so, what might the price range be?

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> You mean whet (stimulate) their appetites, right?
> 
> Unless you're thirsty.


I sort of used up my 'h' allotment already this month, and was trying to conserve a little bit.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Once I have the kit parts and the molds I hope to sell at least 10 kits. After that I will decide what to do with the molds, sell them off or cast seperate pieces. I will let you know.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

One thing to consider might be a modified aft impulse deck.

With the Abbe, you have to have a space to run that spine.

A wide stance impulse deck for a more usual refit might have an aft firing torpedo/megaphaser emplacement between the impulse exhausts so as to give a 1/537 refit an aft firing option without having to modify the neck dorsal.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

publiusr

Noted, good idea.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

How are we looking on this?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

With one eye slightly closed, and one eyebrow up.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Still waiting................


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Soon, can I get a show of hand so I can have an idea of who out there wants a kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, not a full kit, but I'd really like a couple of those saucer deflectors.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I will ask my caster to get cost quotes for seperate pieces. It shouldnt be much. I will get back to you.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm in for a couple of deflector assemblies.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Oddly, I'm NOT interested in the deflector assembly.

I'm interested in a series of the parts, almost everything except the deflector.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I am waiting on seeing the first casting before I make things available. I need to discuss some things with my partners before we make kits and or parts available. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Cool.

Thank you.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Bear with me, this is my first attempt at offering a conversion kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lancer next?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I would like to. I just need to recoup a bit of the cost of this project before I commit to another one. I am married, you understand.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Quick update. Once we recieve the first 3 casting and set a price the conversion kits wil be available from this web site.

http://www.collectivemodels.com/


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

cool.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

3 Kits arrived today, some minor clean up necessary, like any resin kit parts sometimes need. Once the Collective gets together to discuss the project we should be able to set a price minus S&H.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep up the good work. Life gets in the way--belive me--I know. I had aneighbor lady abused by her husband that needed food recently.

Either that--or I'm a chump.

I'd rather be spending money on stuff like this.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in this conversion kit please contact .....

http://www.collectivemodels.com/about-us/

Price is $160.00 plus S&H.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Let me know how much the deflector assembly is when it's available stand-alone. I can guarantee you at least 1 sale on that, maybe 2.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two here, please. One for a destroyer and one for a Lancer.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Contact sent.

I'll take one.

I would prefer it without the deflector dish.
If your willing and will offer altered price, it looks as though you have customers for that piece lined up.

If not, would either of you guys be willing to buy the saucer deflector dish from me?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

We are working on seperates as well as full kits, please contact The Collective for inquiries and orders. I dont have the bandwidth to handle the buisness end of things which is why I decided to hand over that part to The Collective. 

http://www.collectivemodels.com/about-us/

Thank you for your interest.

E


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

John P said:


> Two here, please. One for a destroyer and one for a Lancer.


Have you started on a 1:350 kit bash yet John? Any pictures?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Cireskul,

Right away, I went to the collective site putting a request in for one.
But have yet to receive any reply for billing info for me to pay.

can you look into it please.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

We are considering offering options, full conversion kits with decals, without decals, seperate pieces. Pricing for the conversion minus decals was agreed on, the other options are still being worked out.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^
Thats great, but isn't someone supposed to get back to us if some kits are ready?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Have you started on a 1:350 kit bash yet John? Any pictures?


Only some fiddling around, nothing concrete yet.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Cireskul,.

PM sent.
I'd really like to give you guys some money..........


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> Cireskul,.
> 
> PM sent.
> I'd really like to give you guys some money..........


Yeah, I'm still awaiting their reply as well. Oh well, patience is a virtue... ;-)


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be speaking with Jim of the Collective tomorrow. So far he has been in contact with 1 person interested in the kit. If anyone is having a problem contacting The Collective please PM me with contact info, I will sort things out and make sure you get a response. Thank you for your patience.

E


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Eric,
I got an email from Jim. So far, so good.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, thank you for your patience. We need to sell what we have and order more from our caster. We are new at this and we are working at providing the best we can.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I received my copy of the 1/350 Abbe conversion the other day and I am very pleased.

When I saw the patterns at WF a couple of years ago, I was pretty impressed.

But a lot can go wrong in the casting process.
In this case, the parts look pretty good.
Almost all are bubble free.
The few bubbles that I did find are either covered in seams or on joining surfaces.

The weapons pod is impressively large.

There are clear parts that are crystal clear.

There are metal alignment pins and open tubing for running wires.

Well done guys.

Something I might suggest is the addition of some photo-etch for things like the impulse grills.

If you like the Abbe, I say grab one of these.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have yet to hear from them. This does not help my confidence in their service.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

swbell3 said:


> I have yet to hear from them. This does not help my confidence in their service.



PM Cireskul directly.

If you left a link at the collective site, I am told they did not receive my contacts.

I am not affiliated with them, and found the initial hurdles frustrating.
Hopefully they get better as they get into this.

But this product was worth it in my case.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eric, please let me know when I can get just a couple of saucer deflectors. Maybe one of the split impulse engines too.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

ClubTepes

Thank you for the positive feedback and for your patience.

John

I will work with the collective to nail down the details on $ of seperate pieces. So far our caster has only given solid quotes for full kits. I will keep you posted.


----------

